# New Tegu!



## Faithsreptilez (Apr 29, 2017)

The image above is the tegu I'm recieving TOMMORROW not the one from UGR. i ordered a gold tegu in January from underground reptiles and it arrived sick. I fell in love with it but died after a week. Then they blamed me. I finally found another tegu. It's a 4 month red tegu. She's gorgeous, she is a bit under weight but nothing some pinkies and meat will fix. My instagram is @turtlezblog if you would like to see me go live TOMMORROW with her.


----------



## Faithsreptilez (Jun 9, 2017)

Horrible. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Faithsreptilez said:


> View attachment 11883 The image above is the tegu I'm recieving TOMMORROW not the one from UGR. i ordered a gold tegu in January from underground reptiles and it arrived sick. I fell in love with it but died after a week. Then they blamed me. I finally found another tegu. It's a 4 month red tegu. She's gorgeous, she is a bit under weight but nothing some pinkies and meat will fix. My instagram is @turtlezblog if you would like to see me go live TOMMORROW with her.


Cheerin you on.


----------

